# Expats in Alexandria?



## saramarie

I'm living in Alexandria with my husband, near Montaza, and I have yet to meet any other expats. Does anyone know if there's a certain area of the city where there's more of a community? 
Also, does anyone know of an Arabic language school out here?


----------



## verindersingh

HI I am going to move to alexenderia for work . i am from india and is heading operations for a retailer in egypt (footwear division ) .I am looking for people who can speak english as they are tough to find . Lets be in touch . look forward to hear .
virend


----------



## regine

*Portuguise Club - Kafr Abdou*



saramarie said:


> I'm living in Alexandria with my husband, near Montaza, and I have yet to meet any other expats. Does anyone know if there's a certain area of the city where there's more of a community?
> Also, does anyone know of an Arabic language school out here?


Hi Saramarie,

I'm also living in Alex with my husband, and most of the expats like to visit the portuguise club in kafr abdou. And every monday morning (from 10am), there is this woman meeting for expats in the mentioned club. Have you been there? Perhaps you should drop in this coming monday morning. I'll be going to the club this coming monday - unless my little girl is making a fuss not to go out in the morning. Oh yes, have you heard of the Lagoon Club? Aparently, lots of expats join this club. But, I'm yet to visit the place .... 

Take care....

Regine


----------



## beverleyuk

saramarie said:


> I'm living in Alexandria with my husband, near Montaza, and I have yet to meet any other expats. Does anyone know if there's a certain area of the city where there's more of a community?
> Also, does anyone know of an Arabic language school out here?


I am not very much help at the moment, but I soon will be re-locating to Alex, at the moment looking for a budget accommodation, and other work. So anybody else can help it will be nice.


----------



## MensEtManus

I agree that Portuguese Club is quite popular. I am not a big fan of lagoon, but the Gold's gym inside Lagoon is quite popular. I've seen and met quite a few interesting fellas. I've bumped into quite a diverse group.. Indians, Turks, Chinese, French, Greeks, etc.


----------



## SHendra

I live in Alex's also not to far from the Portuguese Club. I not been there in ages and keep meaning to go on a Thursday night. But keep forgetting when the time comes. Maybe cause I never really had anyone to go with. 

The Monday morning one I not been to in a very long time I found it hard to join in many activities they arranged (cost wise). However I am rather cool to have a cuppa with and a natter etc! (I think I am anyway  ). I have a baby boy too. Been here in Alex's 5 years!


----------



## seawind77

I have been there couple of times. Also I used to go Greek Club. I always went my Greek friends. I dont know if they allow other nations like Portuguese Club.


----------



## Helen Ellis

seawind77 said:


> I have been there couple of times. Also I used to go Greek Club. I always went my Greek friends. I dont know if they allow other nations like Portuguese Club.


We sometimes went for ball games, baseball? rounders?, i think they had mini tournaments or something.
Anyone know if the Swiss club is still running, they had 9 pin bowling lanes, with manual reset! and a bar. Many happy evenings spent in there.


----------



## seawind77

Onyly bowling course I know is in Roushdy as extension of Smouha Club.


----------



## beverleyuk

*interesting*



Helen Ellis said:


> We sometimes went for ball games, baseball? rounders?, i think they had mini tournaments or something.
> Anyone know if the Swiss club is still running, they had 9 pin bowling lanes, with manual reset! and a bar. Many happy evenings spent in there.


Well I must say I am beginning to look forward to moving to Alex, seems to have many things to do. At the moment I am based in Nuweiba came from Sharm so many clubs you talk about. I would love to meet some new people, as in nuweiba not many or very very few ex pats.


----------



## MensEtManus

Well, the "clientele" of the Greek club these days is mainly Copts, Greeks, and a few Armenians. 

The place is great for a few drinks. The atmosphere is nice overlooking the green; however, if I can offer some advice, do not eat there. I forget when it was, maybe last Easter or some other big event, they were recycling the food from the leftover dishes. An old lady went into the kitchen to yell for her food (delayed), and she found out that the cooks were taking the rice from the leftover dishes and pouring it into the new dishes. The sad part was that the owner was one of the cooks........


----------



## SHendra

MensEtManus said:


> Well, the "clientele" of the Greek club these days is mainly Copts, Greeks, and a few Armenians.
> 
> The place is great for a few drinks. The atmosphere is nice overlooking the green; however, if I can offer some advice, do not eat there. I forget when it was, maybe last Easter or some other big event, they were recycling the food from the leftover dishes. An old lady went into the kitchen to yell for her food (delayed), and she found out that the cooks were taking the rice from the leftover dishes and pouring it into the new dishes. The sad part was that the owner was one of the cooks........


That's scary when I went google'ing a moment ago about this club (as I never heard of it) I found a review claiming it to be one of Alex's best places to eat! lol


----------



## Helen Ellis

SHendra said:


> That's scary when I went google'ing a moment ago about this club (as I never heard of it) I found a review claiming it to be one of Alex's best places to eat! lol


Off topic, best place to eat is the Taverna by the tram nr Said Zaghloul. Ate there 2 weeks ago and it was as good as it was 20 years ago, freshly cooked alexandrian liver yummy


----------



## seawind77

I can suggest also Atheneos. It is good place.


----------



## MensEtManus

I guess you can call me a foodie (a hobby of quite some time), so I do spend the extra mile to get to learn more about the owners, the cooks, and obviously the meal ingredients of most restaurants. There are tons of great food places across all price ranges. 

One of the cheapest meals you'll ever buy, yet it has become one of my favorite lunch meals is "batates sandwich" (aka: French Fires Sandwich). At first you might think it is so simple, but honestly, the mix of the Egyptian small white bread soaked with the scent of Fuul, fried in a non-Mcdonalds method, with a bit of spices delivers one hell of a meal. I recommend the batatas sandwish of "Mohamed Ahmed" in raml station. 

For chit chat, I do know the so called.. good.. bad.. and ugly truths about most places around Alexandria (not so much the newer places, but most of the older restaurants).


----------



## SHendra

Thank you for the foodie tips! It's a shame I have no love for Fish/Shellfish with all the choices here.

I actually grown fond on Alexandria in many ways. Some things I find a little hard going and its human nature to complain but in a whole I done alright for myself here. My husband family are very kind. With them I no real need to actually eat out.. I more likely to need a gym!  

Only thing I have struggled to find here is a good *clean* swimming pool. With a simple hour or 2 rate to pay. All the hotels seem to hire for the day etc. I love to swim, I find it relaxing and it gets rid of stresses. As well as the exercising!


----------



## mw1023

*Hello!*

Hello all! I am a young American moving to Alexandria in August for a fantastic teaching job. I know I am in for a big change and am excited but would really like to have some fellow ex-pats I can meet up with for dinner. I know this post is old, but is anyone still in Alexandria?

Thanks!


----------



## Alex Expat

*Expat community in Alex?*

Question: What is left of the expat community in Alexandria (2013) and are there any events scheduled in the next month?


----------



## hurghadapat

Alex Expat said:


> Question: What is left of the expat community in Alexandria (2013) and are there any events scheduled in the next month?


Hello and welcome to the forum  maybe you would like to tell us a little bit about yourself


----------



## seanp1969

Hi all,
I am moving to Egypt to work for a year in March 2013, i will be based and living in Borg el Arab City, 50 km west of Alexandria,, does anyone here have any info on this area for me, very limited info ion the internet.


----------



## astraeus

Just for your info the women group stopped going to the portuguise club but still meeting every Monday 10 am at The Coffee bean in Louran ( my wife is a member of this group )


----------



## thecanadian

Hi everybody,

I am a Canadian man in Alex. I have been in Egypt for nearly four years and believe it or not this is the first time I have taken it upon myself to reach out to other ex-pats. I spent the first few years teaching English in Damietta. I am now living in Alex. 

I see the board isn't very busy with people living in Alex but I'm sure there are more ex-pats here than the board reflects.

So are there any good places to go to meet other ex-pats? Most of the posts about Alex are pretty old so some current info would be nice.


----------



## travelmac

Hey,

I am British, living in Alexandria now. Have been in Egypt for almost ten years. As I am now planning to live in Alexandria for many more years, I wanted to reach out and ask!

Where it is possible to meet other expats? 

As the previous poster said, many of the posts are quite old and would be great to get some up to date information as a newbie to town.

Thanks


----------



## venegrin

astraeus said:


> Just for your info the women group stopped going to the portuguise club but still meeting every Monday 10 am at The Coffee bean in Louran ( my wife is a member of this group )


Hi, where is the Portuguese club? In the corniche area? I crossed one day in front of Coffee bean caffe and I heard from to ladies some words that sounds to me Spanish, so I came back and asked them: Do you speak Spanish? Of course both replied Nou.
Now I understand why I thought that there was a Spanish conversation.


----------



## astraeus

venegrin said:


> Hi, where is the Portuguese club? In the corniche area? I crossed one day in front of Coffee bean caffe and I heard from to ladies some words that sounds to me Spanish, so I came back and asked them: Do you speak Spanish? Of course both replied Nou.
> Now I understand why I thought that there was a Spanish conversation.


the portuguese club was in kafr abdo area but its closed now and it was full of british and americans .the ladies meet in the coffee beans british, americans and canadians every Monday 11 am.


----------



## Adventuress

Hi all 
First post... I'm a 29 yr old teacher embarking for Alex in 4 weeks to live in Roushdy. Sad to hear the Portuguese Club is now closed, as it sounded interesting. Apart from the Monday am meet-up, when I'll be at work, are there any relaxed hangouts populated by English-speaking Egyptians or expats? I love live music, good food and good conversation!
Thanks in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland

Adventuress said:


> Hi all
> First post... I'm a 29 yr old teacher embarking for Alex in 4 weeks to live in Roushdy. Sad to hear the Portuguese Club is now closed, as it sounded interesting. Apart from the Monday am meet-up, when I'll be at work, are there any relaxed hangouts populated by English-speaking Egyptians or expats? I love live music, good food and good conversation!
> Thanks in advance


There are a few expat women in egypt facebook pages that you might like to join... if you are a woman of course.


----------



## Adventuress

Haha, yes I am a woman. Thanks, MaidenScotland - I'll join up and have a look on there tonight.


----------

